# Favorite Christopher Reeve Movie?



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

In honor of Superman, what are your favorite Reeve movies? Superman or something else? Myself, I didn’t care for the Superman series, but I have seen quite a bit of his other films, my two favorites are Village of the Damned and the TV remake of Hitchcock’s Rear Window. Out of the two Rear Window is my favorite, never did see the original but the remake was suspenseful and the movie really hit some emotions as he pretty much played himself. He was a great actor, brave man and will never be forgotten for his work both on and off the screen.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Somewhere in Time was my favorite Chris Reeve movie. Jane Seymour was hot in that movie too. I love time travel fantasy movies.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm still in the Superman camp - I'll never forget the day that I saw it for the first time sitting in the theater.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Above Suspicion
It was one where he found out his wife was sleeping with his brother, he pretended to be paralized from an accident, then murdered them, when they tried to prove he was the killer, he was in court and the da took a pencil and jabbed it into his leg, expecting him to jump, he just sat there as if he was really paralized, when he became paralized from the horse fall, this movie was the first thing that came to my mind. 

Bob


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

street smart comes to mind(esp as a change of pace type role), deathtrap, and remains of the day


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

1. Superman II
2. Deathtrap
3. Noises Off.


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

Even tho a chic flix, I liked (and the critics didn't):

The Remains of the Day


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Original Superman! Reeves + John Williams score. What a combination.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Superman I
Superman II 
Superman IV


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Steveox said:


> Superman I
> Superman II
> Superman IV


You liked Superman IV?

I see.

:sure:


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I think Reeve was at least as good a director as he was an actor. I agree that Somewhere in Time was a great movie, but I think In the Gloaming was his best directorial work by far.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

invaliduser88 said:


> Original Superman! Reeves + John Williams score. What a combination.


I agree that the Williams score is fantastic; however, I don't share your appreciation of Reeve. I never thought much of his acting. I did enjoy "Somewhere In Time" for the story and Jane Seymour - not Reeve. While his last years were testimony to his great effort of will, I was not a fan.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

I would vote:

1. Superman
2. Superman 2
3. Noises Off

I would highly recommend Noises Off if you have not seen it. It has a great ensemble cast and is very witty along the lines of a British comedy.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

And Noises Off has Nicolette Sheridan (circa mid nineties) running around in white thigh high stockings, a G String, and a demicup bra for a third of the film.

I do appreciate the gifted thespians......


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> And Noises Off has Nicolette Sheridan (circa mid nineties) running around in white thigh high stockings, a G String, and a demicup bra for a third of the film.
> 
> I do appreciate the gifted thespians......


 :righton: Should have said that from the start.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

The Superman series. 

I rember watching one of them as a kid and being scared of one scene. I don't remember which one it was, but there was a large machine or something underground, and a guy gets attached to it or hooked up or tangled. I just remember bits and pieces, but him opening his eyes and them being grey just freaked me out. I was 4 at the time so it was 21 years ago...maybe it wasn't even a Superman. Everytime it was on I knew I was able to sleep in mom and dad's bed that night due to nightmares.


----------

